# In the market for a new fan.



## Brizzoluk (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi
I want to install an extra fan in the front of my case, i currently have one rear and one side fan but i want one to help cool my hard drive.
My current fans are very quiet and i want to buy an equally quiet one for the front.
I have looked around on the net and most places seem to advertise quiet/ultra quiet fans, but i wanted to ask if anyone could recomend somewhere to buy a good one?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

As you're in the UK, I found 'Novatech' to give excellent service - I assume it takes a 120mm fan in the front? If so, here's the *Novatech* page for them. Otherwise, here's the *80mm* range.

There's also a Novatech shop in Portishead - Bristol, if that's close to where you are....

3 Harbourmead
Harbour Road
Portishead
Bristol
BS20 7AY
Tel: 01275 841 470

:smile:


----------



## Brizzoluk (Sep 20, 2008)

Cool thanks for that.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I like the Antec Tri-Cool 120MM. They have a 3 speed switch built on the fan.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You couldn't push the amount of air a 120mm fan on low compared to a 80mm fan on high.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Correct, the 120MM will probably, depending on the RPM, move as much/more air on a low setting as a 80MM running wide open.
And, do it much quieter.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

novatech sell the antec tri cool fans they are very good, I have 6


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Tyree said:


> I like the Antec Tri-Cool 120MM. They have a 3 speed switch built on the fan.


I am also a fan (pardon the pun) of the tri-cool fans. Push a lot of air, very quiet, and you can set them the speed that you need with that little switch. They also come with led colors if you are in to that case lighting.


----------

